# David Carradine found dead in Hotel room at age 72.



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2009)

OPEC refusing to sell oil won't cripple economies, it will just make people buy Canadian and Russian oil instead. OPEC will suffer economic collapse because they have nowhere near enough people to supply oil to, having gotten rid of _all_ their major customers.

I can say this honestly suprised me. He looked like he was in good shape, I didnt even know he was that old. Its kinda sad, although he played in mainly C movies I always liked him. At least he got that one last hurrah playing Bill in Kill Bill.


----------



## Koi (Jun 4, 2009)

They say he was found naked and hanged.  I wonder if it was accidental.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

They said it could be a sex game gone wrong. Or, obviously, it could be suicide(although his close relatives say this is unlikely).

Regardless, I'm very sad. I always liked him, even if his movies weren't all that.


----------



## Koi (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I meant. :\  Erotic asphyxiation, I think it's called.  

But either way, yeah, I really liked the guy too.  Sad to hear he's gone.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 4, 2009)

That's really too bad.  

I loved the old Kung-Fu series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Koi said:


> They say he was found naked and hanged.  I wonder if it was accidental.



Wait. . . this serious?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wait. . . this serious?



Yup.

Pretty sad. I hope it turns out it wasn't a suicide.

It pisses me off when people do that, especially wealthy people.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 4, 2009)

Koi said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. :\  Erotic asphyxiation, I think it's called.
> 
> But either way, yeah, I really liked the guy too.  Sad to hear he's gone.



Yeah, I never knew about this till a guy at work told me that it was a possibility of how he died... wow.   Apparently he was in the middle of filming a movie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn.

Hope it wasn't suicide. Wouldn't wanna lose respect for a man like that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Either suicide, murder, or erotic asphyxiation gone wrong.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

That's sad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2009)

at first i heard the rumor of suicide , but the erotic asphyxiation sounds almost as bad; but a staff member of the hotel did say cord/s of some kind were found

although these kind of mysterious deaths are always intriguing and tend to become legend, especially with someone who played as many eclectic roles as he did


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you imagine what the fans would think if he did die of erotic asphyxiation?


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill Kill Bill

Volume 3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2009)

^new that one would come eventually

although to be fair he was killed in 2 so a sequel was not happening


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd prefer that he died of sex games gone wrong than suicide. I mean, people looked up to the dude and he had a nice family and money. Yet he kills himself?

Regardless, the sex game theory seems to be more likely(a cop reported a rope tied around his penis...........ew).


----------



## Starrk (Jun 5, 2009)

i didn't pick him for the Celebrity Death list. 

Sad, nonetheless.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn, I'm on here surfing whilst the breaks on during Kill Bill, and I see this. 

RIP, he was great in that film, although I didn't really see him in much else.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2009)

^other than kill bill and kung fu, he mainly did for lack of a better term c or d grade movies, although some of them were good, i like him in lone wolf mcquade


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jun 5, 2009)

I got choked up when I heard this news. I damn near cried. I wanted to strangle someone. I think I can hang in there though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2009)

erotic asphyxiation sounds so wrong

No kung fu there, I guess


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't even spell the second word.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2009)

I just copy pastaed it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm just going to pretend that he died while fighting off legions of Ninja after taking a shower.

That was so in bad taste.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Can you imagine what the fans would think if he did die of erotic asphyxiation?





MartialHorror said:


> I'd prefer that he died of sex games gone wrong than suicide. I mean, people looked up to the dude and he had a nice family and money. Yet he kills himself?
> 
> Regardless, the sex game theory seems to be more likely(a cop reported a rope tied around his penis...........ew).



This^ I'd rather die as a freak than someone who punked out and killed myself


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2009)

according to wiki he didnt need a rope, just a shoelace


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> according to wiki he didnt need a rope, just a shoelace



...its wiki.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Shoelace?

Kinky game.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, at least this won't halt production of Kill Bill v.3


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2009)

I go onto his IMDB board and see this topic title:


> The Five Point Penis Exploding Erection was what caused his death.


AND I LOL'D.  It's so wrong.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2009)

^i actually went to his imdb page too, i was curious if they were gonna put his cause of death as sexual asphyxiation


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 6, 2009)

Sad shit, I loved him in Kill Bill


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 7, 2009)

I remember he was on Lizzie Mcguire...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2009)

was he really on lizzy mcguire or are you refering to his brother who plays the dad

i think they are brothers


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I'm sure he had some fun before..well..tying his nuts and stuff..


----------



## Vanity (Jun 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. :\  Erotic asphyxiation, I think it's called.
> 
> But either way, yeah, I really liked the guy too.  Sad to hear he's gone.



Was he alone when he did that?

That's a very dangerous thing to do. He should have had someone watching him/in the room with him to make sure he didn't die.

I don't really know how people get turned on by that though honestly.

I feel bad for the guy. I thought he was cool so I'm sad that he's dead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2009)

yea he was alone, though there is one form of the act where the partner is choked by someone else


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

If there was another person with him at the time, news would have LONG covered it by now.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHKD8OmxJQM[/YOUTUBE]

Poor David.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2009)

I was shocked to hear of this. Sad news indeed, David Carradine will be missed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know how credible this is, but apparently there is a rumor Carradine's hand were tied before the death; and one of his friends believes he was killed by a secret kung fu cult

this is according to an article on imdb right now


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup..it seems Carradine was killed by evil martial arts masters afterall..

*Pein17*


If only he would have been young,in his prime,he could have defeated them..


----------



## Angelus (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm still sure that Chuck Norris is behind all this. Not many people on earth have the skills to even touch someone like Carradine, but Chuck is definitely one of them. I say Van Damme is next...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> I'm still sure that Chuck Norris is behind all this. Not many people on earth have the skills to even touch someone like Carradine, but Chuck is definitely one of them. I say Van Damme is next...



Van Damme? Please. As soon as he pulled one of his gay little splits, Carradine would've punched him with enough force to send his face flying out his Belgium ass.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Van Damme? Please. As soon as he pulled one of his gay little splits, Carradine would've punched him with enough force to send his face flying out his Belgium ass.



What I meant was that van Damme will be Chucks next target


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2009)

2nd autopsy in US confirmed the sexual asphyxiation death


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 10, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> 2nd autopsy in US confirmed the sexual asphyxiation death



Well,anybody could tell that he died by asphyxiation..

The problem is did he hang himself for a quickie or was he killed by a evil ninja clan and made to look like he hang himself for a quickie?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2009)

^they implied self, hate to burst your bubble but no ninjas or kung fu masters here


----------

